# ADM FOR SOTALOL 2 different questions



## MARCYL (Jan 8, 2013)

HI,
If you see a pt in the office and set them up to come nito the hospital in about 10 days for sotalol load can you bill for an adm code if you do a seperate note, and it was planned?  The CV will be done the next day after rounding on the pt and recording a note as to if the medicine did the job or not.  Can the rounding visit be charged on the same day as the CV if there is a seperate note?


----------



## twizzle (Jan 8, 2013)

MARCYL said:


> HI,
> If you see a pt in the office and set them up to come nito the hospital in about 10 days for sotalol load can you bill for an adm code if you do a seperate note, and it was planned?  The CV will be done the next day after rounding on the pt and recording a note as to if the medicine did the job or not.  Can the rounding visit be charged on the same day as the CV if there is a seperate note?



We bill this quite often even for a scheduled admit; because the provider is not doing a procedure per se, there isn't a CPT code to use so it is appropriate to bill an admit.
Use Dx code V58.83 and the code for the arrhythmia, usually 427.31.


----------



## MARCYL (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks we are the adm, attending and the ones doing the procedure.  Would we still bill an adm and can we bill a rounding charge on the day of the procedure?


----------



## twizzle (Jan 9, 2013)

Our patients are generally inpatients for 3 days and we bill an admit on day one and follow-up visits for the next two days, generally 99233 as these patients need careful monitoring.


----------



## MARCYL (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## seattlegrace (Feb 15, 2018)

*Admission for Sotalol*

What level do you normally assign/consider for the planned admission for Sotalol? (Patient seen one week prior with decision to follow this treatment plan.)  I find in my case that the MDM meets a moderate level.  Since the patient presents as they would for a planned procedure, the decision-making has essentially already been completed (at the previous office visit where the decision was made for this treatment); however, treatment still carried out this day to include the intensive monitoring.  

Based on medical necessity do you lean toward 99221 since it was a planned admission?  Likely if the only problem the patient has is the atrial fibrillation, the MDM would be LOW complexity.   

In my case they presented with the atrial fibrillation (which I considered established problem, worsening - 2 points) and elevated BP in the setting of hypertension which they are going to monitor closely (1 point - some may argue 2 points).  I have 2 data points and the chronic illness with exacerbation.  So, I feel comfortable reporting 99222.  

My physician wants to report 99223.  What are others thoughts on the admit E/M level for planned admissions for Solatol treatment? 

Thank you!


----------

